# dark green water



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

im having trouble with green water in two of my tanks im pretty sure its not an alge bloom it kinda looks like food coloring was dumped in it,,ive never seen this before and ive been doing this hobbie for many years and i dont think it from over crowded either since the on tank is a 46 gal with two small fish


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

A dose of P-clear is the simplest way to get rid of that.


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

do you mean phosphate


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

No, just a product that will make tiny particles in the water stick together and make them settle. I know it was called P-clear when I bought it years ago, and it might have changed names since. A similar product should be available at a LFS. Phosphate may exasperate your problems.


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

ok thanks i was thinking of trying that next


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had that problem about 1 year ago and used a product called clear bright I believe is what is was called. It is used to clear cloudy water. It clumps it together so you can filter it out. I filled my HOB filter with some floss as to not ruin my media. Good luck with this. Sometimes a complete water change works but not recommended.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

do you have uv? I would start with that if you don't have one on your system


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> do you have uv? I would start with that if you don't have one on your system


That's a good idea, albeit an expensive one.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Not sure if everyone will agree with me but i would say UV is a must solely on the fact it kills bad bacteria and parasites and algae



DBam said:


> That's a good idea, albeit an expensive one.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I could not agree more. I have a customer with discus and plecos, lots of them in a 75. Ever since he has installed a UV, his fish is so much healthier and free of disease. If you are worry about the cost, we do sell some inexpensive inline UV.


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

do you ship to vancouver island im in port alberni


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Seachem Clarity


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I have Seachem Clarity as well. Wish I could afford a couple UV's........


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

how do you know it's not an algae bloom ?
Battling Green Water








if it is greenwater.
if i remember correctly it will also gobble up all your O2 in your tank if it gets bad enough
could also try a clam, but maybe just temporary else the clam will starve after he's cleaned the water.



dave69 said:


> im having trouble with green water in two of my tanks im pretty sure its not an alge bloom it kinda looks like food coloring was dumped in it,,ive never seen this before and ive been doing this hobbie for many years and i dont think it from over crowded either since the on tank is a 46 gal with two small fish


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

my water does not look like that in the picture it goes dark green and not thick looking either i can still se threw it clearly its just green it happened to two of my tanks my other tanks are fine i


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have driftwood in the tank?


----------



## dave69 (May 7, 2012)

no,,, took it out with my plastic plants that was the first thing i did


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A UV sterilizer will do an excellent job getting rid of green water, and quickly. 
Very much worth the investment. But if you don't want to buy one, just borrow one for a few days if you can.
If you were here in the lower mainland, I'd lend you mine.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

dave, how do you know it's not an algae bloom ?


----------

